

How to Get Incredible Summer Interns for your Startup - gaganbiyani
http://www.udemy.com/blog/2011/05/17/startup-interns/

======
asterix
Nice post! If a paid position, how much have you typically paid interns? Is it
hourly or project based?

~~~
gaganbiyani
We pay a stipend for the whole summer ($2K). I've heard everything from unpaid
to $4K for the summer. More than that for a business intern, in my opinion, is
unnecessary and doesn't get you kids who are there for the right reasons.

~~~
royleban
In most states (perhaps all), you must pay interns at least minimum wage
unless they get college credit and you get no benefit to your business from
the internship.

~~~
PagingCraig
You'd be surprised what people do, sometimes they just ignore that. Or they
make them a contractor with a 1099, which is also illegal (or borderline).

------
convmedia
Awesome post. Working on our efforts right now. Thanks!

------
taurusismysign
Perfect timing! Thanks Gagan, very well written blog.

